# Go - No Go?!



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Alright,

Been watching the weather from Monday,with the hopes of a Rig run this weekend, and the forecast has waffled from <1 to 2-4 .

As of Friday morning it says Sat 1-2, Sat pm 1-2, Sunday 1-2.

This sounds reasonable but the whole average thing that there could be some 4's in there has me on the fence.

Wondering what others think about a winter rig trip from OB with this forecast?
Cold weather and cold water makes me more cautious than summer.

I know the boat can handle it but i don't want to be cold, wet, dark, AND rough when tuna fishing the rigs.

I have one (experienced) crew bailed, another experienced crew guy ready to go, and another greenhorn that doesn't know what to say. Me (capt) on the fence.

What y'all think?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Always go with your gut if you don't feel comfortable than don't chance it the risk is to high!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We will see ya out there . Leaving in the morning .


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

1-2 for a 3-day window....man up.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Recess: are you doing an overnighter?



Looks like we will be going. Gonna take my buddies Pursuit OS34. Taking his since bigger and has all the goodies in the cabin to make it more comfortable in winter. 

Leaving after 12pm Sat. 

Plan to hit the Petronius > Marlin > Ram. 

Good luck.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

No overnighter here to cold for us . Run out, grab fish ,run back !!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'm passing in the overnighter myself. Prob do a day run 'Hoo killing trip Sunday


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I want to go! S


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

U are not going to get any better forecast than that for this time of the year.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Good luck guys!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

For the record...
My gut was right. It wasn't the 1-2 forecasted.

It was rougher, i thought about 2-4. The seas were confused and the wind was blowing pretty good, i guessed about 10-15 knots.

Well, the buoy doesn't lie.....looking at the historical data it showed about an average wave height of near 4 (3.9 - 3.2, etc) throughout the night.

It wasn't horrible, but not what you want.

Thanks for the input all.


----------

